# Scenic Train rides



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm looking to see if there are any trains that go between Udon Thani, Mukdahan or Khon Kaen to/from Chiang Mai. Anyplace around those three cities to/from Chiang Mai that have some kind of train would be nice as that is where I will be for two weeks in March. I'm looking for a nice scenic countryside tour and to hopefully spend a few days in Chiang Mai.

I know there are several from Bangkok to Chiang Mai, but I won't be in Bangkok long enough to utilize those ones.

I don't want to fly there, but I am open to other suggestions.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

there is a train between Udon Thani and Bangkok. 

you can find schedules on the web. 

I have never taken it, though.


----------

